# Ich werbe dich ! inkl. All inclusive support ! THRALL HORDE



## sotok007 (17. Mai 2016)

Ich bin 23 Jahre alt, zocke csgo und wow, arbeite auch vollzeit.
das alles passt bei mir nur bedingt unter einem hut, abends ab 20:00 habe ich zeit zum zocken + 2-3 Tage in der Woche (24h)

ich suche dich, um einige chars auf 90 zu boosten. 2-3 (mir reichen 2, wenn du mehr möchtest, bis zu 3 bin ich bereit).
Erfahrung, Gold fürs fliegen, Taschen, mount vorhanden, zudem auch ein TS server (kein muss, nur wenn wir stundenlang lvln, ist es angenehmer sich vollzulabern, oder auch nicht? )

was du mitbringen müsst?
18 Jahre Lebenserfahrung
erstmal nur battlechest

was ich dir biete?
Taschengold, Taschen fürs lvln mountgold etc wird selbstverständlich gestellt, bin zwar nicht reich, hab aber momentan ca. 100k gold auf THRALL HORDE übrig.

Interesse geweckt?
Bitte im Bnet adden: TEKTON#2730


----------



## sotok007 (1. Juni 2016)

suche immernoch


----------

